# Quica loves her new dragon toy!!!



## bagelverse (Jan 20, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UtsAidBgRoI

Quica just wanted to drop and show you her new dragon toy.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Quica.....love that name. Does it mean anything?


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

bagelverse said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UtsAidBgRoI
> 
> Quica just wanted to drop and show you her new dragon toy.


Nice to see Quica again - she hasn't been around much lately


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

What's lovely girl!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I love that. She is beautiful!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady has some of those toys...and she just loves them! that colour isn't available her tho


----------



## bagelverse (Jan 20, 2010)

hmmm found the toys at Costco in a three pack. With blue, green, and light blue


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh! Awesome! will have a look at Costco...we Have the blue, and a pink one.


----------



## bagelverse (Jan 20, 2010)

We gave each a different name... Blue, Sky and Sweep Pea.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

bagelverse said:


> We gave each a different name... Blue, Sky and Sweep Pea.


Very cute!
All ours have a different name too...lol

The Blue one is Drago, and the pink one is Falkor ( the dragon from the never ending story movie)


----------

